# #7 - Boston on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Celtics fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #7 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Celtics are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- 
8. Houston- 
9. Golden St.- 
10. Seattle- 
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Celtics fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #7 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Celtics are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- 
8. Houston- 
9. Golden St.- 
10. Seattle- 
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*EDIT*: Tyrus Thomas for value [_as in trading purposes_], but as stated later in my post, I would like the Celtics to _trade down for Ronnie_ Brewer.

Primarily, I selected Randy Foye, but Brewer's amazing versatility, defensive ability, athleticism, and integration with the current Celtics' roster changed my choice. Tyrus Thomas is also very intriguing at this selection, however I feel that he does not "fit" favourably with the Celtics.

Ideally, the Celtics would take Thomas for value and trade down (to #10 and Seattle perhaps) for Brewer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*EDIT*: Tyrus Thomas for value [_as in trading purposes_], but as stated later in my post, I would like the Celtics to _trade down for Ronnie_ Brewer.

Primarily, I selected Randy Foye, but Brewer's amazing versatility, defensive ability, athleticism, and integration with the current Celtics' roster changed my choice. Tyrus Thomas is also very intriguing at this selection, however I feel that he does not "fit" favourably with the Celtics.

Ideally, the Celtics would take Thomas for value and trade down (to #10 and Seattle perhaps) for Brewer.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Well if the draft plays out that way... Tyrus Thomas. Ainge is known for picking BPA


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Well if the draft plays out that way... Tyrus Thomas. Ainge is known for picking BPA


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

T Time for sure.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

T Time for sure.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> *EDIT*: Tyrus Thomas for value [_as in trading purposes_], but as stated later in my post, I would like the Celtics to _trade down for Ronnie_ Brewer.
> 
> Primarily, I selected Randy Foye, but Brewer's amazing versatility, defensive ability, athleticism, and integration with the current Celtics' roster changed my choice. Tyrus Thomas is also very intriguing at this selection, however I feel that he does not "fit" favourably with the Celtics.
> 
> Ideally, the Celtics would take Thomas for value and trade down (to #10 and Seattle perhaps) for Brewer.




i like how u think...lol...i rememebr a while ago u said that shawne williams was like a joe johnson but i think ronnie brewer is closer to that...i love ronnie brewers game but 7 is too high for him and if we arent going to trade down for him then i go with ty thomas in this scenario...the last thing i want to see is us to trade down for more picks though...if we trade down it better be to dump salary or pick up some vets


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> *EDIT*: Tyrus Thomas for value [_as in trading purposes_], but as stated later in my post, I would like the Celtics to _trade down for Ronnie_ Brewer.
> 
> Primarily, I selected Randy Foye, but Brewer's amazing versatility, defensive ability, athleticism, and integration with the current Celtics' roster changed my choice. Tyrus Thomas is also very intriguing at this selection, however I feel that he does not "fit" favourably with the Celtics.
> 
> Ideally, the Celtics would take Thomas for value and trade down (to #10 and Seattle perhaps) for Brewer.




i like how u think...lol...i rememebr a while ago u said that shawne williams was like a joe johnson but i think ronnie brewer is closer to that...i love ronnie brewers game but 7 is too high for him and if we arent going to trade down for him then i go with ty thomas in this scenario...the last thing i want to see is us to trade down for more picks though...if we trade down it better be to dump salary or pick up some vets


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I can see what the result will likely be, but we'll wait for a few more votes.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Not a Celts fan but I said they'd take Thomas in that other "everyone participate in this mock draft" thread.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tiago Splitter


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas. The Celtics could really use some athleticism in the frontcourt.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Al Jefferson aint athletic? but its TT for me too


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Tyrus thomas is a bust in the making, ya'll should pick Rany Foye gets alot of comparisons to Ben Gordan and d. wade


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

comparison's mean nothing. all are different players


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Al Jefferson aint athletic? but its TT for me too


No, he isn't. He isn't terribly fast, and isn't exactly a great leaper. He can improve his strength some. Thomas would make for a great power 3, in my opinion.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

In that scenario Tyrus Thomas is the pick.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Tyrus thomas is a bust in the making, ya'll should pick Rany Foye gets alot of comparisons to Ben Gordan and d. wade



Don't listen to this guy...he has no clue...the Celtics would be given a GIFT if Tyrus falls to yall at #7! But it's not happening. Bulls are taking him at #2.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL ehmunro, You make it sound like Jefferson is a second coming of KVH, which may be true


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

jalen5 said:


> Don't listen to this guy...he has no clue...the Celtics would be given a GIFT if Tyrus falls to yall at #7! But it's not happening. Bulls are taking him at #2.




i really like thomas...id take him if he was at 7 no doubt...but i have a strange feeling that he could become stromile swift jr...lsu anyone???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas shows emotion. Stromile Swift does not.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Tyrus Thomas shows emotion. Stromile Swift does not.




i show emotion when i play ball...doesnt mean im a better player than swift


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

gotta go with BPA (or in this case maybe its Most Hyped Player Available) Tyrus Thomas. Then swiftly trade the MHPA in some package for a good vet, or trade down for a pick and another valuable piece. Brewer is more appealing to me every day...


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

in this scenario, I would take Thomas. 

With his athleticism, he could bulk up and be a Ben Wallace type player with a more dependable offensive game to match.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

SHELDON Williams going that high? I'd be surprised.....
Sorry sloth, Splitter pulled out just like every other year. 
And I don't see Thomas still around at 7. 
I'd still take Foye or trade the pick to get a veteran player to help Paul. Especially in view of the elbow situation.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If Shelden Williams is available at #7, you trade the pick to Seattle or New Orleans.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a hard time believing Atlanta would take Williams ahead of Thomas.

In this scenario Boston steals Thomas at seven or trades him for veteran support.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> If Shelden Williams is available at #7, you trade the pick to Seattle or New Orleans.


I agree with you and speedy thief.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I have a hard time believing Atlanta would take Williams ahead of Thomas.
> 
> In this scenario Boston steals Thomas at seven or trades him for veteran support.



Trade for veteran help? How much veteran help do you think you are gonna get in a trade like that? Cuz you aren't going to get enough to make you a big time championship contender. I think the better strategy is to go with youth and potential. Yea, sometimes the young guys a team takes don't get REALLY good until they have left to go to another team. But that's a chance you have to take imo.


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

JJ Reddick :groucho: just kidding, with this senario definaly Thomas. Thogh he is abit young and the celts have enough youth. I would love to see them pick up a good rebounder like Williams tho


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i would never pick a player from duke if i was a GM...how many of them have succeeded in the NBA?? 1?? brand???...thats it...and you could say magette too but other than that every other one has been a bust or has been plagued by injury


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i would never pick a player from duke if i was a GM...how many of them have succeeded in the NBA?? 1?? brand???...thats it...and you could say magette too but other than that every other one has been a bust or has been plagued by injury


 I was joking about Reddick


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> Trade for veteran help? How much veteran help do you think you are gonna get in a trade like that? Cuz you aren't going to get enough to make you a big time championship contender. I think the better strategy is to go with youth and potential. Yea, sometimes the young guys a team takes don't get REALLY good until they have left to go to another team. But that's a chance you have to take imo.


You might not get a player who will put you deeper into the playoff race but you might be able to move one of the albatross contracts (LaFrentz, Szczerbiak) for a more managable one--that could help the youth movement just as much as using the pick on [another] young player.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i would never pick a player from duke if i was a GM...how many of them have succeeded in the NBA?? 1?? brand???...thats it...and you could say magette too but other than that every other one has been a bust or has been plagued by injury


Grant Hill might be a HOF. Maggette is not bad, but yeh, I get the point


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Duhon?
Deng?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Grant Hill might be a HOF.




if grant hill is a HOF then so is walker...toine has many more career points many more career rebs almost the same number of assists more steals etc...and he has at least one ring...


hill is not going to the hall of fame...if he never got hurts and had a full career of the first few seasons he put together than yes he would be one of the gratest ever...but hes not even close after all of his injuries


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if grant hill is a HOF then so is walker...toine has many more career points many more career rebs almost the same number of assists more steals etc...and he has at least one ring...
> 
> 
> hill is not going to the hall of fame...if he never got hurts and had a full career of the first few seasons he put together than yes he would be one of the gratest ever...but hes not even close after all of his injuries


hence the word "might"


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

First day, make one joke, and the whole thread goes off topic, not a good start


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

gruntbygod said:


> First day, make one joke, and the whole thread goes off topic, not a good start




hahaha dont worry ull get used to it around here :biggrin: btw welcome


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another Mock draft over at Celtics.com


----------

